# RS6 grille on C5 1.8 TSport?



## gnat9 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone tells me (preferably with experience of having done it) whether the upper and lower OEM RS6 grilles will fit on the standard c5 and with or without modification being required?

I think the fitting may be different on the upper grille at least and had heard that the lower grille is far from an exact fit with a gap present?

Can anyone confirm? My 2001 1.8 TSport is in immaculate low mileage condition, but the RS6 grille might just spruce the look up a bit

Thanks


----------

